# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  كل شئ عن الولادة (للنساء فقط)

## بنوتة توتة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وآل محمد



عملية الولادة(Labor)::


هي عملية خروج الجنين من رحم الأم وولادته. وتتم عملية الولادة علي ثلاثة مراحل :
- 
المرحلة الأولي
هي بداية الانقباضات الطبيعية في الرحم .


انقباض (Contraction):
هي عملية تأكسد يتم فيها ضيق العضلات وتقلصها.
- 
المرحلة الثانية :

تبدأ عندما يتم اتساع عنق الرحم اتساعاً كاملاً وتنتهي هذه المرحلة بنزول المولود.
وعنق الرحم هو بمثابة قناة مفتوحة وتؤدي إلى المهبل.
عنق الرحم


- أما المرحلة الثالثة :


والمشيمة هي عبارة عن عضو دائري مسطح الشكل يتصل بالجنين عن طريق الحبل السري في الرحم من أجل إمداده بالأكسجين والغذاء وخروج الفضلات وثاني أكسيد الكربون، ويتم خروج المشيمة من جسم الأم بعد الولادة مباشرة.
وتتصل شرايين السرة وأنسجتها بهذا الحبل. ويتم قطعه بعد الولادة مباشرة ويبقي آخر طرف له موجود في بطن المولود والمعروف بـ (السرة) وهو وسيلة تغذية الجنين.


نصائح أثناء الولادة بالإضافة إلى طرق تخفيف الألم أثناء الولادة

هذه بعض النقاط الهامة التي تحتاجين معرفتها عن الولادة ومراحلها والطرق المستخدمة لتخفيف آلام الولادة :
ما هو المخاض ؟: 
عندما يبلغ الجنين أجله داخل الرحم يبدأ الرحم بالأنقباض لدفع الجنين إلى الحياة الخارجية وللمخاض علامات معينة ولكن يصعب تحديد وقته بدقة .


كيف تلدين؟ 

فترات مراحل المخاض :

المرحلة الأولى :
وفترتها من 8 12 ساعة في البكر، من 4 6 ساعات في ( متعددة الاطفال) وقد تقصر أو تطول على حسب الوضع، ويبدأ المخاض حتى الاتساع الكامل لعنق الرحم (10 سم ( مما يسمح بخروج قطر رأس الجنين.


المرحلة الثانية :
الولادة الفعلية : ومدتها من 10 30 دقيقة أو أكثر في البكر 42 دقيقة وهي مرحلة خروج الجنين .


المرحلة الثالثة:
ومدتها من 10 20دقيقة وهي مرحلة خروج المشيمة ( الخلاصة ) .
في الاسابيع الاخيرة قد تحدث بعض التقلصات الرحمية ألمها بسيط ومحتمل وغير منتظمة ولا تبدأ عملية الولادة الحقيقية إلا عندما تصبح هذه التقلصات أقوى وأطول مدة وبفترات متقاربة أكثر ويبدأ الاحساس بألم الولادة الحقيقية غالبا بالآم في الظهر يتبعها ألم أسفل البطن ثم في البطن، في ذلك الوقت تحصل التقلصات بمعدل 5 دقائق تقريبا . وعندما تبدأ مرحلة الولادة الثانية أي عندما يصبح توسع عنق الرحم كاملا تحس السيدة الحامل بشد اسفل منطقة العجان والمقعدة وتحس برغبة لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها لدفع الجنين خارج . إن الألم الذي تسببه الولادة بمراحلها المختلفة يختلف من سيدة الى أخرى لأن الاحساس بالألم مسألة نسبية، أحيانا تختلف من سيدة الى اخرى، فبعض السيدات الحوامل لا يحتملن الالم حتى وإن كان بسيطا والاخريات عكس ذلك . وهذه مسألة معقد شرحها تعتمد على احساس الانسان المركزي بالألم .



أسباب الألم عند الولادة :
1 التوسع في عنق الرحم نتيجة للتقلصات الرحمية .
2 التقلص والانبساط في اسفل الرحم عند بداية عملية الولادة استعدادا لفتح عنق الرحم .
3 التقلص والانبساط في عضلات الرحم يؤثر على الأوعية الدموية التي تزود العضلات وتؤدي بالتالي الى تجمع مواد Metabolites تؤدي الى الألم .
4 عند حدوث التقلصات الرحمية أثناء عملية الولادة تؤدي هذه التقلصات الى شد الانسجة الرابطة للرحم مما يسبب الاحساس بالألم .
أين يمكن أن يكون موضع الألم؟
يتركز عموما في اسفل البطن.
على جانبي اسفل عظم الحوض.
من السرة الى اسفل المنطقة التناسلية.
اسفل الظهر .


علامات المخاض :1 
آلام تقلصية في الرحم منتظمة ومتزايدة لا تزول مع المسكنات وعلى فترات قصيرة ( الطلق ) .
2 ظهور العلامة Show وهو مخاط ممزوج بالدم .
لا تنسي يا أختي البكر أن هناك ما يسمى ( بالطلق الكاذب ) وهي :
آ لام الظهر واسفل البطن غير منتظمة على فترات متباعدة كل 1/2 أو ساعة تزول مع المسكنات .


متى تذهبين الى المستشفى؟


1 عند ظهور علامات المخاض .
2 نزيف مفاجئ .
3 نزول ماء صافي يبلل الملابس من غير دم .
4 نزول ماء ممزوج باللون الاخضر .
ما المطلوب منك في كل مرحلة؟


في المرحلة الأولى أي مرحلة توسع عنق الرحم :1 
عدم الشد لاسفل البطن .
2 التنفس بصورة عميقة .
3 النوم على الجانب الأيمن أو الايسر .
4 يفضل عدم الصراخ أو الشتم لأن ذلك لا يخفف الألم بل يزعج الآخرين ويرهق الحامل .


في المرحلة الثانية أي مرحلة الولادة الفعلية :


إتباع ارشادات الطبيب وذلك بأخذ شهيق عميق ثم الدفع الى أسفل أثناء التقلصات الرحمية مثل : الشد عند حمل شيء ثقيل او التبرز، ثم اخذ نفس عميق بين التقلصات . فالرجاء عدم الصراخ في هذه المرحلة او شد الشعر او التقلب المستمر في السرير بل النوم في الوضع الصحيح . قد يحتاج الطبيب لشق العجان لمساعدة خروج الجنين وخاصة في البكر وذلك تحت تأثير البنج الموضعي .
في المرحلة الثالثة:
أي مرحلة خروج المشيمة ( الخلاصة ) :
افراغ المثانة اذا احسست بالتبول.
عند ظهور آثار انفصال المشيمة تدفق سريع بالدم يقوم الطبيب او الطبيبة بسحب الحبل السري، فالرجاء الشد الى اسفل لمساعدتهما ثم يقوم الطبيب بمساج للرحم لمساعدته على الانقباض . وتكون عملية الولادة بذلك قد انتهت، قد يقوم الطبيب او الطبيبة بخياطة العجان تحت تأثير البنج الموضعي .
ملاحظات
في حالات الولادة المتعسرة قد يحتاج الطبيب الى :-

1استعمال آلة الشفط لسحب الجنين . ( Vaccum) 
-2سحب الجنين بالملقط ( Forceps ) 
فالمطلوب من الوالدة معرفة نوعية الولادة .


كيف يخفف الألم أثناء الولادة :

سيدتي هناك عدة طرق لمساعدة السيدة الحامل على تخفيف ألم الولادة سنذكرها لك :

Psychoprophylaxsis Or Natural Birth-1
أي الولادة الطبيعية بدون استعمال أدوية مهدئة للألم عن طريق رفع الروح المعنوية للسيدة الحامل وتدريبها على الاسترخاء والتنفس بعمق اثناء حدوث الطلق . وهنا يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الى انه اذا كان للسيدة تجربة حمل سابقة مؤلمة، المحيط الذي تعيش فيه وتأثير روايات الاخرين عن الولادة خصوصا للحامل البكر وحتى المعتقدات الدينية في بعض الاحيان . إن ايضاح كل ذلك للسيدة الحامل قبل ان تبدأ الولادة ايضاحا علميا صحيحا يؤثر على مدى احتمال الحامل للألم اثناء عملية الوضع وان توضيح ما سيحدث اثناء عملية الولادة يساعد بشكل كبير على تعود تحمل الألم بشكل افضل .

2 الأدوية المهدئة للألم : Pain Killing Drugs 
تعطى عادة عن طريق الحقن العضلي وفي بعض الاحيان الحقن الوريدي ويعتمد نوع الدواء المستخدم وكيفية اعطائه والكمية المطلوبة على حالة السيدة اثناء عملية المخاض والوضع وتقرر من قبل الطبيب المعالج .

3 الولادة من دون ألم : Epidural Analgesia 

- تعطى المادة المخدرة من خلال ابرة توضع في منطقة الـ Epidural Space بين فقرات الظهر في العمود الفقري بعد تخدير المنطقة موضعيا .
لكي تطمئن السيدة انها اخذت الجرعة اللازمة لازالة الاحساس بالم الولادة، يقوم الطبيب المشرف على عملية التخدير بوخزها بخفة ابتداء من وسط الفخذ ثم منطقة العجان والبطن . 
سؤال يطرح نفسه : ما هو تأثير هذا النوع من التخدير على عملية الولادة؟ 
بشكل عام ليس له تأثير مباشر، فقد تطول عملية الولادة أو تقصر او لا تتأثر اطلاقا وعند حدوث التغيرات فانها غالبا ما تعود الى عامل مؤثر في عملية الولادة ذاتها كتعسر الولادة مثلا .


متي وكيف يعطى هذا النوع من التخدير؟ :

1- يعطي كجرعة واحدة : Single Dose 
وتعطى عندما يكون توقع الولادة خلال 30 دقيقة، تعطى المادة المخدرة بواسطة ابرة بالظهر توضع في موقع معين معروف من قبل الطبيب المشرف على عملية التخدير وتكون السيدة اما جالسة او مستلقية على جانبها 
2- جرعة مستمرة : Continuous Epidural Block
ويبدأ اعطاء الجرعة هنا بمجرد احساس المريضة بألم بغض النظر عن مرحلة الولادة ( الطلق او المخاض ) ، ويتم ادخال انبوب عن طريق الابرة التي توضع في الظهر Catheter يستمر من خلاله اعطاء الدواء بجرعات تعتمد على حاجة المريضة وقرار الطبيب المعالج .
وأخيرا وليس آخرا سيدتي قد تتساءلين عن المضاعفات الواضحة للأم الحامل والجنين والجواب بسيط : إن أي دواء أو تداخل جراحي يعطى أو يجرى بطريقة صحيحة وبتوقيت مناسب وتشخيص سليم هو آمن عادة وقد لا يخلو الامر من بعض الاعراض الجانبية الطارئة والبسيطة والمهم ان يدركها الطبيب المعالج ويعالجها في وقت مناسب.


نقاط للمراجعة قبل الولادة :1 
ضعي خطة للاتصال بالطوارئ .
رقم هاتف مكتب زوجك .
رقم هاتف المستشفى للاتصال بالطاقم الطبي .
رقم هاتف الاقارب .
الشخص المقرر ان يساعدك بينما انت في المستشفى وبعد العودة .
رقم هاتف الشرطة .
2 رتبي امر الشخص الذي سيساعدك على الخروج بعد الولادة، اعتني بمنزلك وبريدك بينما انت بعيدة عن المنزل 
3 جهزي الحقيبة التي ستحملينها معك الى المستشفى ودعي افراد عائلتك يعرفون اين ستحفظيها .
4 تأكدي ان لديك عنوان المستشفى الصحيح .
5 تدبري امر الركوب في حالة عدم وجودك مع عائلتك .
6 اعملي قائمة يتبعها زوجك حينما تكونين في المستشفى ، الفواتير، الدفعات . . . الخ .
7 خذي دوشا وشامبو لشعرك باستمرار حيث ستبدأين بالمخاض في أية لحظة .
8 جهزي نفسك بخصوص علامات المخاض كالعلامة الدموية، وتمزق الغشاء .


قبل ذهابك للمستشفى ( لحظة من فضلك )[/grade]1 
اخذ حمام دافئ .
2خلع اي ذهب او مجوهرات .
3لا تنسي بطاقة زيارة الطبيب وكل ما هو متعلق بحملك .
4 تفريغ المثانة واذا استطعت اخذ حقنة شرجية للتخلص من الفضلات


تحياتي 
بنوتة توتة

----------


## بيسان

احم احم 
بنوووووووته ترى اني وانتين صغااااااااااار على هاشي

بس

مشكوووووووووور على المعلومااااااااات الحلوووووووووه

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]بنوتة توته

معلومات جميله والنقل جميل الايادي التي خطتها اجمل فجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب 

تحياتي
ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## بنوتة توتة

بيسان



لا صغار ولاشي 

بس 

العفووووو وتسلمي على المرور

******

abu noura 

مشكور على الطلة الحلوة

تحياتي

----------

